# New Arrivals - June 03, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the latest arrivals:

The 3 starlings and 7 sparrows were "dumped" at a south
L.A. County animal shelter and were =very= lucky to have
been taken by a small mammal rescue person who was there
at the time. She brought them all the way to me from Hawthorne ..
about 45-50 miles in Friday evening traffic .. a real trooper!
Reason they were brought in: they were making too much noise. 
The 3 starlings appear to be siblings, and the sparrows appear to 
have come from 2 separate nests based on size and development ..
I =cannot= believe that someone would do this to innocent baby birds.

Then there's little Larry Braveheart from a night or two ago. This
is the little starling that Snowball, the ringneck dove, seems to have
saved.

Then the sparrow duo who both came flying out of their container
at the same time .. so very eager to eat .. I was lucky to have nabbed
them both with one hand .. very cute little boogers!

And, the darling little Mourning Dove ..

There's also 4 incoming crows since I'm taking calls and birds for my
rehabber friend for today and until she gets home tomorrow .. will try
for pics of them later, but all are in very bad shape, and I just didn't
have the heart for it tonight .. most likely WNV .. all of them.

http://www.rims.net/2005Jun03

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Could we hear how Snowball saved Little Larry Braveheart? Sounds very interesting.
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terri, why is one of the sparrows so much more developed than the rest?
Also, what do you do for the WNV rescues? As usual, wonderful pics.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing the pictures of these darlings.

I only hope the idiots that uprooted these babies from their little nests, don't have babies of their own! What a lesson they would learn from this! 

There are mother birds crying for their babies, and these babies were stressed and traumatized by this uprooting, thank God, they are now in your hands.

It scares me to think what they might have done if these were baby feral pigeons! 

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Another Touching Rescue - Dove Saves Baby Starling*



pigeonmama said:


> Could we hear how Snowball saved Little Larry Braveheart? Sounds very interesting.Daryl


Here is what I had posted the evening this happened:

Sorry to be largely MIA everyone .. it is raining little needy birds
of all kinds in Southern California. I'm reading posts but haven't
had much time to reply to any.

I did just get a little darling starling though that seems to have been
saved by a little white ringneck dove.

I was getting calls last night from all over Southern California, and 
two of the calls were referred to me by South Bay Wildlife in Palos
Verdes. One was a very badly injured white ringneck dove and the
other a young starling. You'd have to know the area to know that 
these birds were easily 45-55 miles from me and definitely hours
away in terms of travel time.

The starling was in Lomita with an elderly lady who does not drive,
and the dove was in Westchester (near Culver City) with a nice young
lady named Bea. The dove was very badly hurt .. most likely hawk or
cat caught, and the starling was just an orphaned baby. It was far too
late last night to arrange to get the birds here, but it worked out for
today.

I asked Bea and her fiancee if they would please, please, please pick
up the baby starling on their way down to me. They graciously said
yes, and when they arrived I was told ..

_"I think Snowball (the dove) was intended to be the guardian angel for
this little starling .. we've named him Larry (as in the three stooges ..
the "hair" did it) but Dorothy (the elderly lady) calls him Braveheart ..
anyway, Snowball fluttered and died the exact instant that Braveheart/
Larry was safely in the van". "We truly think that this was meant to be ..
Snowball was destined to save Braveheart, and that is what she did"._

OMG .. it was all I could do not to be crying my eyes out in the driveway
when they showed me Snowball .. truly wickedly injured .. I have to agree
with them .. Snowball was a little angel on this earth and saved Larry Braveheart
by using her "humans" to make the needed trip. So Larry Braveheart lives,
and Snowball does not .. Snowball's finder took her body home to bury under
a rose bush in their yard.

Dorothy sent a lovely note and a donation of $6.00 .. bless her heart! Bea and
her beau made a two hour trip in grueling traffic, had their bird die in transit,
and still left a donation of $40.00. I'm just kind of beyond myself over this whole
situation and am now going ahead and having a good cry.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Terri, why is one of the sparrows so much more developed than the rest?
> Also, what do you do for the WNV rescues? As usual, wonderful pics.


If you are asking about the sparrows in the real nest, they had to have come from two separate nests/families ie. different ages. The babies in the manmade nest all came in individually and are definitely of different ages.

WNV birds are given good supportive care (warmth, fluids, and food) .. that is all that can be done. They either recover or die within about 72 hours at the most. Three of the four crows died during the night, but it looks promising for the lone survivor.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> It scares me to think what they might have done if these were baby feral pigeons! Treesa


Probably the same thing .. take them to the animal shelter where they would be euthanized if no guardian angel interceded.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Snowball's story hurt!!  Was hoping for two live birdies.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I'm so sorry for the heartbreaking and emotional upsets you have to go thru, and the desperate attempts to rescue those that are so badly injured, and then ...you still lose some (overnighters ) too! I am really upset by this and the ignorance that played a role in the upheavel of the baby starlings and sparrows lives, not to mention those grieving mothers. 

God Bless you, YOU are an angel of baby birds, injured birds and all animals that need a helping hand! 

Treesa


----------

